# Venting about Spin Tech Customer Support



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I did some online research, as best as can be done without seeing/hearing the real thing, about exhaust options for my 2006 GTO, and I settled on a Spin Tech catback system from Maryland Speed. So, I ordered it on 6/1/09, and patiently waited, as the e-mail said it could take 5 to 15 days to be built to order before shipping. With great anticipation, I checked my e-mail, today, and saw that it was finally delivered, as I had it sent to a local garage. I was thrilled, and immediately called the shop, only to find that they had not received it. After some investigation, it turns out that it was sent to some guy in Iowa (I live in Pennsylvania) :shutme  

Maryland Speed has no customer service number listed on their website :confused  So, I called Spin Tech, since they're the ones who shipped it, anyway. The guy tells me that their system defaulted to the address of the guy in Iowa, because he happens to have the same first and last names. He *doesn't apologize*, and says that *he's too busy* to contact UPS about the problem, today. He'll get around to it, tomorrow (just imagine filling in the rest of this post with the "mad" emoticons!).

Okay. I've taken a couple of hours to calm down, now. I haven't broken my telephone or computer monitor. I haven't threatened any lives :willy: ...yet :lol: It was a mistake, and I accept that people make those. I just have a tough time dealing with the lack of concern displayed by the Spin Tech representative. This call happened at a little before 3PM, their time, and he couldn't take the time to call UPS, today?? Worse yet, he couldn't even say sorry, even if it would have been insincere???   Okay...calm, again...

I'm going to update this thread, as events unfold, but I thought you should all know exactly what kind of priority Spin Tech places on customer support, after they have your money (since my credit card was charged on 6/2/09). I'm hoping that they can still make this right. Maybe, they'll surprise me :rofl: ...but I'm expecting them to say that it'll be another couple of weeks, before they get it straightened out. Do any of you have suggestions for what options I have, at this point (that don't involve me ultimately being arrested)?

Thanks for "listening" to my rant!


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

GoatNoob said:


> I did some online research, as best as can be done without seeing/hearing the real thing, about exhaust options for my 2006 GTO, and I settled on a Spin Tech catback system from Maryland Speed. So, I ordered it on 6/1/09, and patiently waited, as the e-mail said it could take 5 to 15 days to be built to order before shipping. With great anticipation, I checked my e-mail, today, and saw that it was finally delivered, as I had it sent to a local garage. I was thrilled, and immediately called the shop, only to find that they had not received it. After some investigation, it turns out that it was sent to some guy in Iowa (I live in Pennsylvania) :shutme
> 
> Maryland Speed has no customer service number listed on their website :confused  So, I called Spin Tech, since they're the ones who shipped it, anyway. The guy tells me that their system defaulted to the address of the guy in Iowa, because he happens to have the same first and last names. He *doesn't apologize*, and says that *he's too busy* to contact UPS about the problem, today. He'll get around to it, tomorrow (just imagine filling in the rest of this post with the "mad" emoticons!).
> 
> ...


sorry to here that you had those issues, but once you install the spintechs it will be worth the wait! i have spintechs on my 06 m6, and there great sounding a very resonant sound with a nice rumble....enjoy them


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

*Update*

Thanks for the encouraging words, Kirk  Although, I may never get to enjoy that particular brand of exhaust.

I work night-shift, so I wasn't able to follow-up on any of this, until the evening. When I checked my voicemail, there was a message from Maryland Speed. It turns out that they read these forums, which gives them extra credit in my book :cheers and they wanted to talk about resolving the problem. To make a long story not quite so long, both of the Maryland Speed representatives (Ashley and Brandon) were polite, understanding, and seemed to genuinely want to help. _Thanks to both of you!_

Unfortunately, Ron (from Spin Tech) called me. I'm not really sure of his reason for calling, unless it was to complain about my previous post. He certainly didn't seem interested in making amends. He said he didn't appreciate my post, interrupted me when I tried to explain my side of things, was threatening by saying (not really asking) "Do you want your exhaust or not", and hung up on me after I replied that, at this point, I didn't really care if he chose to cancel my order. I'm not going to let someone bully me into accepting rude behavior, by threatening not to let me have what I already purchased. _In case you're reading this, I hope you realize that's not the way to solve problems._

So, as it is, I have no idea, if I'm going to receive this system. I've read that it sounds great, fits properly, and is of good quality. As important as all of that is to me, customer service means just as much. If he does cancel my order, then I have to decide what will replace it. I would like to find another catback system, so I can save the original equipment. Can any of you recommend an alternative, that's in approximately the same general price range and gives a decent muscle car sound?

Thanks,
John


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Call Maryland back, they carry several systems, and would probably like to know of the rude behavior, as it looks bad on Spintech, and by association, them.


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm actually waiting on a call back from Maryland Speed. While they do sell the Spin Tech products, I don't think this situation reflects badly on them. In fact, it's just the opposite, as they have, so far, been eager to try to work things out. I give them credit for properly handling a bad customer experience that was beyond their control.

By the way, I used to live in Selinsgrove :seeya: So, I'm familiar with the Susquehanna Valley area.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Give them the benifit of the doubt, everyone can have a bad day. As long as the problem gets corrected in a timely manor, that's all that counts. If in the end it still leaves a bad taste in your mouth, just don't deal with them again and tell your friends the same.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Stick with the Spintech man! I've heard quite a few exhausts over the years,but have yet to hear one that sounds as good as Spintech.I'm biased of course,but take my word,you won't regret it!


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd tell Ron to stick his exahust in his a** for that kind of behavior, and let him know he can pick it up in IOWA!. There are other fine exhaust companies out there that will gladly take your money, and be nice while they do it! 

I guess Spintech has so much business they can afford to lose you as a customer, and now me too! 

Hope it works out to your satisfaction!


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

id say wait for it. They might give you free stuff because of them being an a$$. And spintech is a great exhaust. I love mine.


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Give them the benifit of the doubt, everyone can have a bad day. As long as the problem gets corrected in a timely manor, that's all that counts. If in the end it still leaves a bad taste in your mouth, just don't deal with them again and tell your friends the same.


I don't want to harp on this, and I do understand having bad days. I work with customers, all of the time. Some days are bad days for me, but I have NEVER spoken to any of them as he did to me. The fact that he was even worse on the second day than the first gives me the impression that it's not just an isolated incident.



REX said:


> Hope it works out to your satisfaction!


Thanks  To be honest, the only satisfaction I can get out of this is knowing that I have done my part to warn others with my experiences.

So, this will probably be my last update in this thread, since I have an e-mail from Maryland Speed with another UPS tracking number. Unfortunately, they tried to pick up the package from Iowa guy, yesterday, but he wasn't home. Even after they finally get it from him, I have to wait for *ground* (no overnight for me) shipping from there to Pennsylvania.

If/when I do get this exhaust, I'll be sure to post a sound clip in the appropriate thread. I have a microphone that should deliver much more accurate results than what you get from a digital camcorder. Also, I plan to record the sound outside, from a distance at which an average person might stand, rather than in the garage, right next to the exhaust tip. So, I think those factors may set it apart from the 112 other GTO/Spin Tech sound clips. There just won't be any picture.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got to tell you that yes everyone has bad days but you know what, good customer service is a a must no matter what mood your in, I own a salon that deals with several people everyday and I'm on a stage everyday with a smile how can I help and a please and thank you. If any one of my employees spoke like that to a guest(client) I would grab their [email protected] and tell them politely to get the [email protected] out. Hence I have one of the busiest salons in md. Go and enjoy the spintechs, but make sure people like that don't infect your world. :cheers


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

It looks like I need to make one more update to this thread. Apparently, the guy in Iowa was not home, nor would he leave the package out for them to pick up, for three different attempts by UPS to send my order to the right place. Also, I'm assuming that Ron (at Spin Tech) was unwilling to send another system, since Branden (at Maryland Speed) offered a different brand as a replacement. So, it appears that a SLP LM1 will be shipped from Maryland Speed, today. It's supposed to arrive, tomorrow or Thursday, according to Branden. I don't know if that means he's shipping over-night, or just counting on a quick delivery. With any luck, I should have my new exhuast on the car for the GM Nationals. I have to say that, while I'm not happy about the hassle, I am glad to be getting a SLP product, instead of Spin Tech. The quality seems to be better, in that it's made of stainless steel (rather than aluminized), and I haven't read any complaints about SLP representatives hanging up on their customers, yet. I appreciate Branden/Maryland Speed for resolving a difficult situation that was beyond his/their control.


----------

